# Not sure how to take this....



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

H is moving out soon. He says he wants to move his stuff at night so the neighbors don't know what's going on!?!? I said some already know and what do you care what they think? He made a comment and said "I want to talk to someone when I move out to see if it's just me". I didn't respond to that text. 
I'm taking it as he doesnt want to look bad just in case his bachelor life doesn't work out and thinks I will let him move back home.
btw, he refused counseling all along.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't read into what he says it will drive you crazy. Do counseling for you and let him be. Let him miss you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

